# cherry shrimps - keeping the color



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone knows how to keep the red color of the baby shrimps to develop. the parents seems red but the juvi are still just dotted red. is there a special food or such to feed or should i just keep mixing other cherry shrimps so they can breed?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

aaronc said:


> i was wondering if anyone knows how to keep the red color of the baby shrimps to develop. the parents seems red but the juvi are still just dotted red. is there a special food or such to feed or should i just keep mixing other cherry shrimps so they can breed?


Youngsters & juveniles will always be paler then adults, as they grow & mature they will color up.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply...so do you reccommend me adding different bloodlines, im kinda overstocked already with 500+ shrimps. =)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That really depends on what you are looking to accomplish. Mixing bloodlines will not make youngsters and juvie's as colorful as fully matured adults. Shrimp grow quite quickly so they should be coloring up all on their own quite quickly. Coloring can also be affected by food, mood and water conditions as well.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

oh ok thanks katalyst i guess i have to be patient, wanted them to colour faster so i can move a whole bunch into my planted tanks. once again thanks for the info.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Good question i was woundering the same thing


----------

